# Panasonic audio in for TH-46PZ85U



## urbanmojo (Aug 1, 2007)

I have a Panasonic TH-46PZ85U TV. I am plugging my PC into the "audio in" jack of the TV. I have the input video setting to "PC". There is no sound even though the PC and TV volumes are up. There is no audio playing. Panasonic tech support is useless so how to get the TV to work as a speaker?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Are you using the PC audio in port? 

It's the 3.5mm jack right above the PC (ie: VGA connector) input.


----------

